# BERGWERK Enduro / Freeride 2009



## Rocklandbiker (11. November 2008)




----------



## Fibbs79 (12. November 2008)

also mir gefällt das Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (13. November 2008)




----------



## Rocklandbiker (14. November 2008)

*Facts:*
*Syntace X-12mm Steckachsensystem    http://syntace.my1.cc/x-12/video/x_12_d.html
*150-200mm Federweg
*.............
*......................
*.....
*........


----------



## DrMud (14. November 2008)

Und dann ??


----------



## Rocklandbiker (15. November 2008)

schönes Wochenende


----------



## Rocklandbiker (17. November 2008)

*Facts:*

* puristisch, klares Diamantrahmendesign
* voll versenkbare Sattelstütze
* Syntace X-12mm Steckachsensystem    http://syntace.my1.cc/x-12/video/x_12_d.html
* 150-200mm Federweg (Enduro-Freeride)
* 1.5' Steuerrohr für integrierten Steuersatz, z.B. Syntace Superspin sowie zukünftige 1.5-1 1/8 Gabelschäfte
*
*
*
*


demnächst mehr...........


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. November 2008)

Facts:

* puristisch, klares Diamantrahmendesign
* voll versenkbare Sattelstütze
* Syntace X-12mm Steckachsensystem http://syntace.my1.cc/x-12/video/x_12_d.html
* 150-200mm Federweg
* 1.5' Steuerrohr für integrierten Steuersatz, z.B. Syntace Superspin sowie zukünftige 1.5-1 1/8 Gabelschäfte
*
*
*



demnächst weitere Pics zum neuen Bergwerk Enduro/Freeride Bike..........cu RK


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. November 2008)

erste offizielle Vorstellung des Bikes in der nächsten *Bike* *Workshop* Ausgabe.


----------



## ewoq (18. November 2008)

sucht euch bitte mal einen grafiker


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. November 2008)

sind wir hier in einem Forum unterwegs, oder auf der Grafik & Design 2009 in Köln ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Anhänger (18. November 2008)

wow endlich mal wieder ein Bergwerk in einem Workshop ich hät es ja fast nicht mehr geglaubt..!wehe dem ist nicht so.ich kauf den jetzt nur wegen dem rahmen darin!

gruß


----------



## Rocklandbiker (19. November 2008)

*Facts:*

* puristisch, klares Diamantrahmendesign 
* voll versenkbare Sattelstütze, Durchmesser 34,9
* 150-200mm Federweg
* Syntace X-12mm Steckachsensystem, mehr Info´s unter: http://syntace.my1.cc/x-12/video/x_12_d.html
* 1.5' Steuerrohr für integrierten Steuersatz, z.B. Syntace Superspin sowie zukünftige 1.5-1 1/8 Gabelschäfte
* 
*
*
*



demnächst weitere Pics & Fact´s zum neuen Bergwerk Enduro/Freeride Bike.......... cu RK


----------



## XC_Freund (19. November 2008)

Umwerfer?


----------



## chris84 (20. November 2008)

XC_Freund schrieb:


> Umwerfer?



wenn da jetzt kein angelöteter Sockel kommt bin ich beleidigt...


----------



## Optimizer (20. November 2008)

oder E-Type oder ISCG-Aufnahme für Hammerschmidt (dann braucht man auch keinen Umwerfer...)


----------



## chris84 (20. November 2008)

so ne E-Type schei§§e wie z.B. am Litville käme mir nicht ans Bike! 

aufnahme für Kettenführung is ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (22. November 2008)

*schönes Wochenende.................*


----------



## sf1 (22. November 2008)

Schön, dass wieder Leben aufkommt . . .
Bin auch mächtig gespannt auf die Faunus LSD Überarbeitung, ein bischen mehr Federweg wäre nicht schlecht.

Gruß sf1


----------



## Rocklandbiker (25. November 2008)

Facts

* puristisch, klares Diamantrahmendesign 
* voll versenkbare Sattelstütze, Durchmesser *34,9*
* wahlweise *140 oder 170mm Federweg*
* *Syntace X-12mm* Steckachsensystem, mehr Info´s unter: http://syntace.my1.cc/x-12/video/x_12_d.html
* *1.5' Steuerrohr* für integrierten Steuersatz, z.B. Syntace Superspin sowie zukünftige 1.5-1 1/8 Gabelschäfte
* *BSA73* Tretlageraufnahme
* optionale *"TRUVATIV Hammerschmidt AM Crankset"* Kompatibel
* optionale *"Direct Mount"* Umwerfer Aufnahme, E-Type Umwerfer Standart
* 
*
*
*


----------



## valium97 (25. November 2008)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


>



Hallo Rüdiger,

schön, dass Du wieder bist wo Du hingehörst... ;o)

Gibt es zum neuen Rad dann einen Camelbak dazu??? Weil seine Flaschen kann man ja getrost entsorgen...

Viele Grüße,

Karsten


----------



## Rocklandbiker (25. November 2008)

valium97 schrieb:


> Hallo Rüdiger,
> 
> schön, dass Du wieder bist wo Du hingehörst... ;o)
> 
> ...



Hi Karsten,

wär ne Idee.............man müsste mal drüber nachdenken


----------



## XC_Freund (25. November 2008)

Ist ja alles drann, was man haben wollen könnte.
Bin mal gespannt auf die Lager und das Gewicht, das dann das Einsatzgebiet definiert.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (2. Dezember 2008)




----------



## supasini (3. Dezember 2008)

Ähnlichkeiten mit dem Liteville 901 sind rein zufällig und nicht beabsichtigt...


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Dezember 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Ähnlichkeiten mit dem Liteville 901 sind rein zufällig und nicht beabsichtigt...



Nö, das Liteville hat keine so schöne symetrische Kettenstreben


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. Dezember 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Ähnlichkeiten mit dem Liteville 901 sind rein zufällig und nicht beabsichtigt...



Ähnlichkeiten wird man in der Bikebranche immer wieder finden. Ich denke da z.B. an Rocky Mountain zu Ghost zu Steppenwolf oder zu Stevens oder, oder oder ........klar um schöne funktionelle Bikes zu bauen muss man nicht nochmal das Rad neu erfinden. Viel wichtiger ist die Funktionalität, die Verarbeitungsqualität und eine hohe Werthaltigkeit..........und eine gewisse Produktindifikation von Seiten des Kunden.
Ein Hype um ein Produkt ist meist von kurzer Dauer. Das was heute "State of the Art" ist, kann morgen schon abgedroschen wirken........... 
ich spreche da nicht von Liteville !!!!! 
Im Gegenteil, mein Respekt an M. und Co.!!! was sie machen hat Hand und Fuß,.........soweit ich das mit meinen Kenntnissen beurteilen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (3. Dezember 2008)

und auf die Details kommt es an...


----------



## Helium (3. Dezember 2008)

Kopiertes 901! aber geil.


----------



## Grosser1609 (4. Dezember 2008)

Helium schrieb:


> Kopiertes 901


...welches nach den Aussagen so mancher Zeitgenossen ja nur ein kopiertes Canyon ist ...´

Ich denk, das Bergwerk könnte richtig gut werden.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (5. Dezember 2008)

*Facts*

* puristisch, klares Diamantrahmendesign Material: *7020 Alu*, dreifach konifiziert
* Gewicht ca. *2800 g *"M"
* Lenkwinkel *67°* / Sitzwinkel *73°*
* S-M-L-XL, Optional* Maßrahmen *möglich
* voll versenkbare Sattelstütze, Durchmesser *34,9*
* wahlweise *140 oder 170mm Federweg*
* *Syntace X-12mm* Steckachsensystem, mehr Info´s unter: http://syntace.my1.cc/x-12/video/x_12_d.html
* *1.5' Steuerrohr* für integrierten Steuersatz, z.B. Syntace Superspin sowie zukünftige 1.5-1 1/8 Gabelschäfte
* *BSA73* Tretlageraufnahme
* optionale *"TRUVATIV Hammerschmidt AM Crankset"* Kompatibel
* optionale *"Direct Mount"* Umwerfer Aufnahme, E-Type Umwerfer Standart
*
*
*
*
*
*
*


----------



## cos75 (5. Dezember 2008)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> [
> * Gewicht ca. *2800 g *"M"


Das ist ja mal richtig geil ! 



> * Lenkwinkel *67°* / Sitzwinkel *73°*
> 
> *


Bei welcher Gabeleinbauhöhe ?

Ansonsten finde ich das Oberrohr auf dem Bild viel zu hoch angesetzt. Ich hoffe das kommt noch tiefer, damit die Überstandshöhe nicht so hoch wird.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (8. Dezember 2008)

cos75 schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal richtig geil !
> Bei welcher Gabeleinbauhöhe ?




555mm  / 170mm Federweg


----------



## Rocklandbiker (9. Dezember 2008)

*Facts*

* puristisch, klares Diamantrahmendesign Material: *7020 Alu*, dreifach konifiziert
* Gewicht ca. *2800 g *"M"
* Lenkwinkel *67°* / Sitzwinkel *73°*
* S-M-L-XL, Optional* Maßrahmen *möglich
* voll versenkbare Sattelstütze, Durchmesser *34,9*
* wahlweise *140 oder 170mm Federweg*
* *Syntace X-12mm* Steckachsensystem, mehr Info´s unter: http://syntace.my1.cc/x-12/video/x_12_d.html
* *1.5' Steuerrohr* für integrierten Steuersatz, z.B. Syntace Superspin sowie zukünftige 1.5-1 1/8 Gabelschäfte
* *BSA73* Tretlageraufnahme
* optionale *"TRUVATIV Hammerschmidt AM Crankset"* Kompatibel
* optionale *"Direct Mount"* Umwerfer Aufnahme, E-Type Umwerfer Standart
* *RockShox Monarch 4.2* (216mm Einbaumaß / 63mm Hub)
* 
*
*
*
*


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (18. Dezember 2008)

der erste Prototype ist fahrbereit aufgebaut. Demnächst erste Bilder und weitere Info´s


----------



## checkb (3. Januar 2009)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> der erste Prototype ist fahrbereit aufgebaut. Demnächst erste Bilder und weitere Info´s



Und?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (4. Januar 2009)

@checkb: word!
wie messt ihr das Gewicht? 2800 g incl. Dämpfer und Schrauben oder nur mit Schrauben oder ohne Dämpfer und Schrauben?


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (5. Januar 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> @checkb: word!
> wie messt ihr das Gewicht? 2800 g incl. Dämpfer und Schrauben oder nur mit Schrauben oder ohne Dämpfer und Schrauben?



Hi supasini

Gewicht Prototyp = Rahmen "M" inkl. Dämpfer / Wippe / Schrauben etc.  ohne  Beschichtung oder eloxal !!!!

bzgl. des Gewichtes muss ich mich berichtigen. Wir kommen in Größe "M" auf 2850 gr.


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (5. Januar 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Und?



Bilder in wenigen Tagen..........


----------



## supasini (5. Januar 2009)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> Hi supasini
> 
> Gewicht Prototyp = Rahmen "M" inkl. Dämpfer / Wippe / Schrauben etc.  ohne  Beschichtung oder eloxal !!!!
> 
> bzgl. des Gewichtes muss ich mich berichtigen. Wir kommen in Größe "M" auf 2850 gr.



das hört sich SEHR interessant an! 
Serie wird ja sicher noch ein bisschen leichter werden können, so sind dann echte 14 kg Trailräuber ohne Kompromisse möglich...


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Januar 2009)

18.12.2008


RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> der erste Prototype ist fahrbereit aufgebaut. Demnächst erste Bilder und weitere Info´s



05.01.2009


RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> Bilder in wenigen Tagen..........



Kamera defekt?? 

Gruss
chris


----------



## raffic (9. Januar 2009)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> 18.12.2008
> 
> 
> 05.01.2009
> ...



Das selbe wollte ich auch schon fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (9. Januar 2009)

AKKU leer 

nein im ernst...........erste Bilder im Rahmen des Relaunchs der Homepage........in den Tagen......wir sind dabei......


----------



## raffic (9. Januar 2009)

Bei den Zugriffsraten nach dem Relaunchs der Homepage bricht hoffentlich nicht der Server zusammen!


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (9. Januar 2009)

raffic schrieb:


> Bei den Zugriffsraten nach dem Relaunchs der Homepage bricht hoffentlich nicht der Server zusammen!



wir habe ne Pending-Qeue auf nem Backup-Server eingerichtet..........


----------



## evil-bjoern (9. Januar 2009)

Mir reißt langsam der Geduldsfaden! 

Mein kleines Mercury SL könnte schon noch nen großen Bruder vertragen! 

Ab wann kann man damit rechnen, dass man es käuflich erwerben kann?

Gruß Björn


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (9. Januar 2009)

evil-bjoern schrieb:


> Mir reißt langsam der Geduldsfaden!
> 
> Mein kleines Mercury SL könnte schon noch nen großen Bruder vertragen!
> 
> ...



schön....Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude 

ich geh von März/April aus


----------



## SLichti (9. Januar 2009)

hmmm...
[email protected] ...
Lutz meinte damals immer: Warten erhöht das Verlangen... 

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## Sir Galahad (22. Januar 2009)

Viel Lärm um nichts???


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Januar 2009)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> AKKU leer
> 
> nein im ernst...........erste Bilder im Rahmen des Relaunchs der Homepage........in den Tagen......wir sind dabei......



In den Tagen.... soso!! Dann dürfen zukünftige Bergwerkfahrer aber nur hoffen, dass es bei der Auslieferung nicht genauso läuft!! Sonst gute Nacht....

Gruss
chris


----------



## raffic (23. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich hier so lese fällt mir immer wieder auf das es einige Leute scheinbar am meisten Spaß haben wenn Sie mies machen können oder nörgeln oder sich beschwehren können.  Eigentlich schade das es da nichts anderes gibt!


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Januar 2009)

@Raffic
Nee, das siehst du falsch!! Die Leute wollen hier einfach mal gerne Bilder sehen. Vorallem da die ersten Ankündigungen dieser vom Dezember letzten Jahres stammen... und bisher immer wieder vertröstet werden.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (23. Januar 2009)

Genau, wenn der TE hier schon einen auf "Schrittweises Geheimnisenthüll-Marketing-Drama" macht und dann kommt plötzlich nix mehr, ist das doch nur noch peinlich. Ich hoffe, es ist ihm nichts passiert (Althaus auf der Piste o.ä.).

Der Sir


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (26. Januar 2009)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Genau, wenn der TE hier schon einen auf "Schrittweises Geheimnisenthüll-Marketing-Drama" macht und dann kommt plötzlich nix mehr, ist das doch nur noch peinlich. Ich hoffe, es ist ihm nichts passiert (Althaus auf der Piste o.ä.).
> 
> Der Sir



ich kann Dich / Euch verstehen. Keine Frage. Ich habe lange nichts hören lassen. Manchmal geschehen Dinge die kann man dann nicht mehr beeinflussen so leid es mir tut. Und bevor ich mich "unglaubwürdig" mache, lasse ich es ganz sein. Weitere ausführlichere Info´s in den kommenden Tagen.......das versprech ich Euch !


----------



## Sir Galahad (26. Januar 2009)

Na wenigstens lebst du noch


----------



## evil-bjoern (3. Februar 2009)

Kommt da noch was? 

... oder ist Bergwerk mal wieder pleite?


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (7. Februar 2009)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> ich kann Dich / Euch verstehen. Keine Frage. Ich habe lange nichts hören lassen. Manchmal geschehen Dinge die kann man dann nicht mehr beeinflussen so leid es mir tut. Und bevor ich mich "unglaubwürdig" mache, lasse ich es ganz sein. Weitere ausführlichere Info´s in den kommenden Tagen.......das versprech ich Euch !



Ende nächster Woche gibt es zu *allen Punkten *neue Infos.....bitte noch Geduld. Insolvenz ist kein Thema, ganz im Gegenteil......das Team BERGWERK wird sich einfach in den einzelnen Verantwortungsbereichen neu aufstellen.


----------



## OELviz (20. Februar 2009)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> Ende nächster Woche gibt es zu *allen Punkten *neue Infos.....bitte noch Geduld. Insolvenz ist kein Thema, ganz im Gegenteil......das Team BERGWERK wird sich einfach in den einzelnen Verantwortungsbereichen neu aufstellen.



Echt albern die Typen von Bergwerk. Da kommt doch nur heiße Luft. Also ich für meinen Fall hab' mir inzwischen lieber 'nen Felt Redemption Rahmen geholt. Viel Spaß noch beim warten (ui ist das spannend) Vielleicht wird's ja nächsten Monat was (oder auch nicht )


----------



## Gehhilfe (13. Oktober 2010)

was ist eigentlich aus der Geschichte geworden?


----------



## Leserzuschrift (13. Oktober 2010)

Ja, das würde mich auch interessieren.

Beste Grüße

H.


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. Oktober 2010)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> Ende nächster Woche gibt es zu *allen Punkten *neue Infos.....bitte noch Geduld. Insolvenz ist kein Thema, ganz im Gegenteil......das Team BERGWERK wird sich einfach in den einzelnen Verantwortungsbereichen neu aufstellen.



Sorry, aber das sagt doch schon alles!!

Ich würde daher behaupten die befinden sich immer noch in der Findungsphase!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snapon (14. Oktober 2010)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das sagt doch schon alles!!
> 
> Ich würde daher behaupten die befinden sich immer noch in der Findungsphase!!
> 
> ...




GGGGÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## daif (15. Oktober 2010)

gääääähhhhhhhnnnn
Schonmal aufs Datum geschaut?
Damals Rockis Statement zu den Entwicklungen gelesen? (und ich meine keine Rahmen)
Das war doch erklärend genug und jedem sollte damals schon klar gewesen sein, dass es mit der deutschen Schmiede und neuen Entwicklungen endgültig vorbei ist.....


----------



## A.P.B. (15. Oktober 2010)

Gehhilfe schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich aus der Geschichte geworden?



Bergwerk Seth






Rahmen soll mit Fox DHX 5 Air so um die 2700 kosten...
Anfangs wurde von einem Rahmengewicht unter 3kg gemunkelt, gelesen hab ich allerdings irgendwo was um die 3,6kg....


----------



## Optimizer (15. Oktober 2010)

A.P.B. schrieb:


> Bergwerk Seth




Hab das Ding letztes Jahr schon auf der Eurobike gesehen: Die beschi$$ensten Schweißnähte, die ich je gesehen hab. Dermaßen schlecht verarbeitet. Man hat an dem Rahmen direkt gemerkt, dass Bergwerk nicht mehr Bergwerk ist....


----------



## Leserzuschrift (15. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
sorry, ich bin Anfänger auf diesem Bergwerk-Gebiet. Kann mir jemand kurz schildern wer bzw. was hinter diesem neuen Bergwerk Seth steckt oder kann ich Informationen im www finden?
Danke und beste Grüße

H.


----------



## daif (15. Oktober 2010)

...edith sagt:
DANKE Rocki fürs klarstellen, da war ich auf dem Holzpfad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (15. Oktober 2010)

- das "Seth" wird in Deutschland geschweißt....ist aber in diesem Falle kein Qualitätsmerkmal. Mehr möchte ich hierzu nicht sagen.
RK


----------



## Optimizer (15. Oktober 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> - das "Seth" wird in Deutschland geschweißt....ist aber in diesem Falle kein Qualitätsmerkmal.


----------



## Leserzuschrift (15. Oktober 2010)

Hoppla, das ist aussagekräftig !

Beste Grüße

H.


----------



## SLichti (15. Oktober 2010)

Das Teil das teurer wäre als ein 901 mit Partskit wurde wohl gecancelt... Auf der EB stand es nicht, und in den 2011er Händlerunterlagen ist es nicht aufgeführt!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Oktober 2010)

Selten das ich das sage - aber ich bin froh dass DAS nicht auf den Endverbraucher losgelassen wurde.

Ein 901 in hässlich und absurder Weise NOCH TEURER?

Darf ich fragen wo in D-Land das Ding gefertigt wird? Jeder 80 Euro Astro Rahmen schaut besser verarbeitet aus. 

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: Das Foto vom Steuerkopf grenzt ja schon an seelische Grausamkeit, hält vielleicht aber  ...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (16. Oktober 2010)

ich möchte zu den "neuen" Bergwerk`s keine Aussagen machen.


----------



## snapon (16. Oktober 2010)

jetzt lasst doch mal den rüdi in ruhe . die rahmen wo jetzt bergwerkbapper drauf sind , sind halt nicht mehr die die in pforzheim gemacht worden sind . wenn ihr rüdi mal so auf der straße treffen solltet ( meistens tarnt er sich aber als herr schmitt ) dann erzählt er es euch bestimmt auch wo die rahmen , in der top qualität wie oben auf dem foto zu sehen ist , heute zusammengebruzzelt werden 

nicht überall wo bergwerk draufsteht ist auch bergwerk drin


----------



## snapon (16. Oktober 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


>





ihr redet andauernd von schweißnäten ????? ich seh auf dem foto keine , kann mir bitte jemand erklären wo die sind ???????????????


----------



## Optimizer (16. Oktober 2010)

snapon schrieb:


> ihr redet andauernd von schweißnäten ????? ich seh auf dem foto keine , kann mir bitte jemand erklären wo die sind ???????????????


Natürlich sind das keine Schweißnähte, das ist einfach nur überlackierte Spachtelmasse...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. Oktober 2010)

snapon schrieb:


> jetzt lasst doch mal den rüdi in ruhe . die rahmen wo jetzt bergwerkbapper drauf sind , sind halt nicht mehr die die in pforzheim gemacht worden sind . wenn ihr rüdi mal so auf der straße treffen solltet ( meistens tarnt er sich aber als herr schmitt ) dann erzählt er es euch bestimmt auch wo die rahmen , in der top qualität wie oben auf dem foto zu sehen ist , heute zusammengebruzzelt werden
> 
> nicht überall wo bergwerk draufsteht ist auch bergwerk drin



Das ist mir schon klar das die Manufaktur in Pforzheim ewig dicht ist, ich will nur wissen wer dieses Ding verbrochen hat. So das ich den Hersteller (der ja auch unter anderen Namen brutzelt), mein Leben lang vermeiden kann.

Gern auch per PN!

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snapon (16. Oktober 2010)

ich glaube das darf man im internet nicht sagen . ich habe schon mal bei einem anderen produkt eine abmahnung bekommen weil ich dieses in i-net kritisiert habe . das produkt war aber echt scheissssee - ich habe es verarbeitet und wusste von was ich rede - trotzdem issses wohl irgendwie so das man das nicht sagen darf ?!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (16. Oktober 2010)

.....damals wurde der Prototyp des "SETH" bei MiTech in Schalksmühle geschweißt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Oktober 2010)

snapon schrieb:


> ihr redet andauernd von schweißnäten ????? ich seh auf dem foto keine , kann mir bitte jemand erklären wo die sind ???????????????



hier sind welche:


----------



## Rocklandbiker (17. Oktober 2010)

@ fibbs

ein Traum


----------



## snapon (17. Oktober 2010)

ja - das sind welche  sagenhaft ! bei meinem principia von 98 sehen die auch so aus . 

wenn ich mal wieder kohle hab kommt mir auch ein nicolai ins haus . irgendwie wurde um nicolai nie so großartig rummel gemacht , dabei ist es wohl eine der am perfektesten gemachten marke - und der bleibt sich treu !!!


----------

